# 55700 biopsy of prostate



## akaeb (Mar 29, 2017)

We are billing a 55700(biopsy of prostate), 76872(transrectal ultrasound) with 26 modifier, and 76942(ultrasonic guidance for needle placement, imaging supervision and interpretation) with a 26 modifier. Everything is paying except for the 76942 are we able to bill all 3 codes together? Is there a modifier that is needed? 

Thanks!


----------



## KaylaRieken (Mar 29, 2017)

We have been billing a 59 with the 76942 and getting paid.


----------



## akaeb (Mar 29, 2017)

great thanks!


----------

